# Arowana Coming Soon....



## lorteti hr

hi guys..yesterday I ordered 5 red belly piranhas and 1 silver arowana..piranhas are around 4-5 cm long.I have 80g tank for them and arowana is 10cm long and I have a bigger tank for her,its 300x60x50(cm)that is ok for arowana?please reply....


----------



## AKSkirmish

What kind of Aro

Black should fine-Silver no way.......Asian-I have zero experience with......


----------



## lorteti hr

its silver arowana..why no?????


----------



## AKSkirmish

lorteti hr said:


> its silver arowana..why no?????


3 foot fish when full grown......owning a 33 inch silver in my 6ftx4ft tank was cruel in my opinion...require a huge amount of space along with huge feedings.

If you can support that----By all means enjoy the aro


----------



## lorteti hr

maybe in wild but in aquarium....I don t think so..but thanks for reply..


----------



## AKSkirmish

lorteti hr said:


> maybe in wild but in aquarium....I don t think so..but thanks for reply..


Ok
Like I haven't owned them previous.....3 for that matter....

Have fun with your Aro...


----------



## lorteti hr

thanks.....


----------



## lorteti hr

you know I am from croatia and I don t have many choice of fish..I need to order red belly piranha and wait for 4 weeks or two months..so when I got a chance for that kind of fish I can t let it go..and maybe I will be the only one that have arowana in croatia..


----------



## jp80911

the length of the tank is ok but it's better to have a wider tank, at least same width as the length of the adult fish , hopefully you can upgrade in the future when it needs to, I would aim for something 100cm wide or wider.


----------



## lorteti hr

thanks for reply and understanding.yes I have a wider tank in plan for the future but I think this should be ok for a year or two?


----------



## sadboy

I use to have a silver one that was over 3 ft long.....
it was in a 180g and I sold it to someone with a bigger tank....

also to try and avoid drop eye, dont feed fatty foods IMO


----------



## lorteti hr

thanks...I don t understand"fatty food"







I have this for a start because she is small(10cm)


----------



## jp80911

they will quickly grow up to 2ft, I think the growth rate is about 1-2" a month on average then slow down.
the food you have look ok, just don't overfeed. it's just like human, when you eat more than you can burn off fat starts to build up and if the fat is building up behind the eye then chances are your fish will have drop eye(s) eventually. it's hard not to overfeed tho cuz arowana can eat and we all love watching our fish eat so many times we get carried away. especially feeding pellets. I think if compare the same amount of pellets to say insects or fish (which they eat in the wild) pellets will have more nutrient/calories than those food so if they don't get burned off they become fat reserve. could be completely wrong but that's my theory.


----------



## AKSkirmish

Oh lordy the ole fatty foods debate again.......Until proven 100%...I will disagree with this everytime.....


----------



## bob351

it may not be prooven but asian arowanas never get drop eye... there are many THEORIES about this...

1)silver arowana breeding stock is poor causing deformities since they are fine in the wild and not as many blacks get drop eye
2)fatty foods and unclean water... asians and australians don't suffer from this many people say because people take great care with asian arowanas and their diets and water quality compared to silvers since the price difference is a 50$ silver to a few grand for an asian (depending on type, green,rtg,hbrtg,xb,red etc..etc...)
3)there muscle tissue not looking up but rather looking down all the time
4)tank size... this can be debated since most silvers in the zoo's have drop eye aswell

I personally believe it is a combo of a few things mainly genetics but diet and water quality must play into things... but i contradict myself since I have kept asians and silvers in the same aquarium and the asian was fine and the silver developed drop eye when he got larger... that being said I lean heavily on it being genetics of the silvers and poor breeding stock.

If you are not in the states I recommend an asian arowana... they are by far one of the most rewarding fish to keep, you can watch there colour develop into these beautiful graceful dragons and they do not get as large(3')... but they do still need a wide tank because they cannot turn on a dime like the silvers and are prone to gill curl in small tanks and poor water quality.


----------



## lorteti hr

thanks mate..I learned something now but as I said,we don t have much of a choice.I could only order silver arowana and pygocentrus nattereri in my country..I know its sad but that is the truth..


----------



## jp80911

I have seen pictures of asian arwana with drop eye(s) so it's not that they NEVER get drop eyes just they are a lot less likely compare silver arowana. and ppl in Asia actually do surgery to remeove the fat behind eye to fix drop eye so maybe that's why you don't see them as much.
no one 100% sure what cause drop eyes, could be some of what bob mentioned could be all of the above. Wonder if wild silver aro gets drop eye if it's mainly genetic.


----------



## lorteti hr

omg stop that


----------



## bob351

jp80911 said:


> I have seen pictures of asian arwana with drop eye(s) so it's not that they NEVER get drop eyes just they are a lot less likely compare silver arowana. and ppl in Asia actually do surgery to remeove the fat behind eye to fix drop eye so maybe that's why you don't see them as much.
> no one 100% sure what cause drop eyes, could be some of what bob mentioned could be all of the above. Wonder if wild silver aro gets drop eye if it's mainly genetic.


gourgeous xb










wild silvers do not get drop eye... many fisherman can attest to this and also videos of arowanas in the wild. Also most silvers like all fish in the amazon have a period of fasting... unlike there asian counterparts who never fast. IMO this could be another reason they get de they are fed constantly vs going though a period of fasting

and yes asians do get drop eye but it extremely rare... i have seen hundreds of asians in person and never have seen one with de... i also have kept a rtg blue base and a green and never had a problem or even slight de.

What i hear most on the arowana forum i am apart of is it comes down to diet and genetics... like you said they remove the fat behing the eye so it is a build up of fat but who knows 100% the cause
[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B3hUJZ9vjQk




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tTWLb8xxZ-4&feature=related


----------



## jp80911

yea, main problem with captive one is being over fed, cuz we love watching our fish eat and these suckers can sure eat a ton, lol
in the wild they don't eat as much or they eat just as much but burn off a lot more from swimming against large current over large area and hunting food, etc. aside from no DE the wild ones have a larger head to body ratio (kind like wild p's, with larger head compare to body ratio), not that their heads are bigger, just overall bodies are slimmer.
here's my old wild silver, awesome fish and a pretty unique one I think, I never seen one like it before but it had to jump out the smallest opening I have on the tank for the return pipe...








http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?/topic/195292-gunmetal-arowana/


----------



## bob351

thats how i lost my rtg and green... and all my arows for that matter, such beautiful fish but so jumpy

your arow looks beautiful love the dark colour... hes like a stealth version

this is the only pic i have of my rtg... my green got huge around 2.5' this guy was cut short when he crashed through a glass lid leaving broken glass in the tank with my rays and glass on the floor... acrylic lids from now on


----------



## lorteti hr

ok ok I m not gonna buy arowana....I promise.....maybe clown knife fish,what do you think guys?my pet shop got clown knife fish about 10cm for 5$


----------

